# Replacing discharge chute cable 826



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

Unfortunately the discharge chute won't lock into any positions. I took the plastic cover off, exposing the gears and the latch needs to be physically pushed into the chutes gears in order for it to lock. I tried adjusting the discharge chute latch as per the manual but no success.

I did notice after I brought the machine home, the cable is damaged, I'll try to upload a picture.

I called the hardware store where I bought it and they said they would replace it for me, however I can't get the machine back to them as I don't have a truck or trailer. 
I do however have a replacement cable...
Can't find anything in my manual to replace this particular cable and I'm worried I'll have to take apart the quick stick which looks like a job I'll surely mess up.


----------



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with this? Any advice? 
Thanks
J


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I am not 100% sure you need a new cable. I would just try to adjust the inners of the gear housing by the chute...again. You should be able to download the repair manual on Toro's website, or maybe even the owners manual will get that detailed. On the older chute version, once it was adjusted correctly, it should stay in position and give you years of trouble free operation.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There's a kink there. Bend it back. Put some rubberized tape over it such as Flex tape but Gorilla rubberized tape is half the price. As RIT333 said, your problem is probably somewhere else


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

You may even want to put a little splint whete that kink is before you tape it. Take the extra and put it away for thee future.


----------



## Brizzo320 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi Jimmy - Having the exact same problem with what looks to be the exact same machine. Did you have any luck finding a solution? I need like a 1-2cm more slack for the gears to engage together.



Jimmy2020 said:


> Unfortunately the discharge chute won't lock into any positions. I took the plastic cover off, exposing the gears and the latch needs to be physically pushed into the chutes gears in order for it to lock. I tried adjusting the discharge chute latch as per the manual but no success.
> 
> I did notice after I brought the machine home, the cable is damaged, I'll try to upload a picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

I've had a bit of luck but it's definitely not perfect. I simply pulled as much slack as I could and it was enough for the gears to engage each other. It's not ideal tho when I'm operating as it both slips and sometimes had trouble locking. I have a replacement cable but that install seems a bit more advanced since I would have to take apart the quick stick...I dunno hope that helps. 
Is your cable damaged?


----------



## Brizzo320 (Feb 1, 2021)

The cable is not (visibly) damaged but I do think there was some stress on it while in the box which makes it come up just short of letting the gears interlock. I just bought it Saturday and used first time today. I was able to get through 16” of snow but it’s a pain to operate. 

I’m with you on being hesitant to take apart the stick. Will keep you posted when I find a solution. 
Did you speak to anyone at Toro yet? Curious if I should bother calling or if that will be a waste of time.


----------



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

Brizzo320 said:


> The cable is not (visibly) damaged but I do think there was some stress on it while in the box which makes it come up just short of letting the gears interlock. I just bought it Saturday and used first time today. I was able to get through 16” of snow but it’s a pain to operate.
> 
> I’m with you on being hesitant to take apart the stick. Will keep you posted when I find a solution.
> Did you speak to anyone at Toro yet? Curious if I should bother calling or if that will be a waste of time.


Ah that's too bad. I only spoke to the hardware store where I bought it, they got a new cable for me under warranty. 
I found the manuals for adjusting the cable not of much use either. I'm curious too if Toro customer service will help. 
On the positive side, 16" of snow is a good amount, the machine did well? I haven't had close to that in my area this winter. Good luck 🍻


----------

